# rippin raps,,,jigging raps



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Any of y'all had much experience throwing the new rippin raps from rapala?? It's dam near a rattle trap but a lot skinnier and more weight and rattle to em... Or anybody been using those rapala jigging minnows that everyone uses for ice fishing in open water?? I've been seeing these styles on Linder tv programs and of course they have huge success with em but I'm looking for real life experience!! I used ripping raps for first time yesterday and caught a array of different fish ,,smally,stripper,sauger, then got it in a ungettable snag of course !! Another 10$ rapala &#128078;


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Have been using the ripping raps alot last fall got many saugeyes and smallmouth on them. Casting from shore was sinking and hopping them back to me up a shelf edge after dark the saueyes enhale them. Also used the smaller size at Indian Lake and have had great success there as well on the eyes.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I yo-yo them back in, as slim said Saugeye often inhale them on the drop. And I believe theyre more like $7, no way id pay $10 for them.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been catching crappies on the rippin rap. I dragged them along the bottom and snap it off the bottom. My go to color has been the Helsinki shad color. I also have purchased the new ultralight ones. Buy them from fishusa for 5.95 a piece. I fish from a boat and always have a lure retriever with me.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Fishusa? 5.95$ but what about shipping?? I'll check it out ,,,around 8$ everywhere I've seen


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fishusa.com. Free shipping on orders over 30.00.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

they are similar to rattle trap, but hardly "[email protected] near one," in that the action is quite different IMO. I have both with me when pier casting, along with vib-e's, sonars, and the like. Each has its place, but lately I have been reaching for the rippin' rap more and more, as it seems to catch fish more often. I use 20# braid and a 15-17# leader of fluoro. Pretty rare to lose one that way - You can pull free of most snags.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

(Why is this post on this forum?)


----------

